

Making EmberJS Easier - MattRogish
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/03/21/making-ember-easier.html

======
Terretta
This is a spectacularly helpful response, speaking well to the culture and
philosophy of those behind ember.js.

I'm not sure Bill "I feel your pain" Clinton could have put it better.

------
anonfunction
Add [http://addyosmani.github.com/todomvc/architecture-
examples/e...](http://addyosmani.github.com/todomvc/architecture-
examples/emberjs/) to <http://emberjs.com/guides/>

Congratulations it's now much easier.

------
pc86
I really do feel dumb asking this.

What the hell does Ember _do_? Is it another front-end MVC JS library? Is it a
competitor to Node? Rails? CodeIgniter? "Ambitious web applications" tells me
jack and I get no indication of what its "tremendous value" is.

Edit: That sounds a little more aggressive than I meant it to. If anyone can
explain it without vomiting buzz words I'd love to understand because it seems
intriguing.

~~~
wmil
Front-end MVC JS library. It also has data binding and other features.

------
sudhanshu80
Ember has been undoubted advantage for our startup. Its at the core of our
client code, there were glitches in learning and rework with Router V2 API but
that is still ok in exchange of what we got. So far, we love that we chose
EmberJS and we are getting better at using it. But we wish the community grows
and people find it easier to adapt.

~~~
dominotw
Stop propagating the tired meme of 'using x gave us an advantage over other
startups". When there is no way to quantify your claims.

~~~
xnxn
That was needlessly hostile, IMO.

~~~
sudhanshu80
I agree it cannot be quantified, but what I was sharing was an experience of
ending up with a jquery spaghetti, so with Ember we were able to maintain a
code which is well segregated. Then the boiler plate which offers two way
binding had been a much of a save of time. Again no way to quantify, if I
could have shared the Github with you, we are not an open source.

------
_frog
It's great to see the Ember.js team focusing on these things as the framework
approaches a 1.0 release. I've built a few apps on top of Ember over the past
few months and that initial learning curve was what lead me to almost abandon
it.

~~~
_frog
Also it's good to see the community filling in gaps that exist in the
development process. I got introduced to ember_tools[1] just yesterday and it
looks like a great way to provide Rails-style generators for Ember projects.

[1]: <https://github.com/rpflorence/ember-tools>

~~~
wildmXranat
That's a nice and useful tool.

------
robotmay
I put some effort into getting something working in Ember recently, and after
the initial learning curve it did get a bit easier. I'm really glad that
they've frozen the API and are getting to work on better documentation.

------
sideproject
ok. fair enough. this is a good response and now the community is eager to see
the update on this.

it would be fair to say that there are a number of developers out there who DO
want to try EmberJS (myself included) and that's why there are so many
passionate people commenting and discussing on the topic of difficulty in
getting started with EmberJS.

So I'd say this is a good problem for EmberJS team to have. And hope you guys
deliver, because imagine the sheer number of people who will be behind this
project when that happens. :) Good luck! I plan to come back to it when I can
get my brain around it!

------
codexon
What's up with the recent burst of EmberJS, Angular, and Backbone stories on
HN?

~~~
kanja
They're exciting and new and probably going to be the future of the web. They
all want the best of breed credit.

------
hashgowda
Feedback also can be entered @ [http://discuss.emberjs.com/t/ideas-for-
improving-the-getting...](http://discuss.emberjs.com/t/ideas-for-improving-
the-getting-started-experience/666)

------
joebeetee
Hey - quick thing - when logging in with Facebook to the discussion
([http://discuss.emberjs.com/t/ideas-for-improving-the-
getting...](http://discuss.emberjs.com/t/ideas-for-improving-the-getting-
started-experience/666)) I get the Facebook error

"Invalid redirect_uri: Given URL is not permitted by the application
configuration."

which normally means there's something screwy with your app settings
(<https://developers.facebook.com/apps/413817622014573>)

~~~
rxcfc
Thanks for pointing this out, the comments are set up through Disqus so the
problem may be on their end. We'll look into it.

~~~
floydpink
I guess, he is talking about discourse (discuss.emberjs.com) and not about the
"discussion" on the OP.

~~~
rxcfc
Whoops, I misread.

------
supporting
> "More productive out of the box."

> "Write dramatically less code."

> "Absolutely right. Ember promises—and, we think, delivers—tremendous value."

No matter how often you say it, doesn't make it true. At a certain point, we
have to stop just believing the hype at face value, and start actually
evaluating what the piece of software really does with a critical perspective.

Aren't the same guys who are telling you that Ember is simple and easy to use
and high-performance and well-designed and ambitious and removes boilerplate
and cures cancer and kisses babies ... the same guys who were saying the same
things about SproutCore two years ago?

[http://web.archive.org/web/20110530004346/http://blog.sprout...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110530004346/http://blog.sproutcore.com/announcing-
sproutcore-2-0/)

Isn't the data layer still totally unfinished? Didn't a lot of folks just get
burned by wildly changing router APIs? Isn't it obvious from what few public
production apps there are (after 2+ years) that the results end up sub-par,
glitchy and wonky? Why would you want to spend time banging your head against
the limitations and poor design choices of an over-marketed experimental
framework?

Let them actually finish the damn thing first, then let's talk about "getting
started" with it.

~~~
chc
Wow, a middlebrow dismissal as the top comment. Imagine that.

~~~
rxcfc
You weren't coming to HN to find real discourse were you? :)

